# Just purchased need clarification..



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

Just paid a furtune for this apparently its straight out of a uk hospital.. is it real.. it absolutely stinks of that hospital type smell also came with screw in pins... please advise..


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Prob best person to answer is @Pscarb


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

VinnyFord said:


> What is it?


 lol


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> lol


 HGH?

If you don't ask, you won't know =)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

These are not real, no such dose exists for a hgh pen. The seller will claim otherwise, claiming he has a good friend who gets them straight from the hospital.

Inject 10iu and check your blood glucose, bet it goes up, as if you just shot insulin.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like a relabeled insulin KwikPen.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Fake


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Like @DLTBB said

Relabeled insulin KwikPen

How [email protected]@king dangerous is that!

Some poor sod is gonna kill himself using one of these.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark sim said:


> These are not real, no such dose exists for a hgh pen. The seller will claim otherwise, claiming he has a good friend who gets them straight from the hospital.
> 
> Inject 10iu and check your blood glucose, bet it goes up, as if you just shot insulin.


 This^^^^^^^

fake as the day is long


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> This^^^^^^^
> 
> fake as the day is long


 And it might not be very long if he pins himself with it


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

flasher said:


> Just paid a furtune for this apparently its straight out of a uk hospital.. is it real.. it absolutely stinks of that hospital type smell also came with screw in pins... please advise.. [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 137737


 Fortunes come and go buddy, don't feel bad.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

bastards. it's also half used, I hope not by you!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fina said:


> bastards. it's also half used, I hope not by you!


 Do they come full? orange plunger right to the top?

Wonder if they are disposed of items?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sorry.....but why the f**k would you spend a fortune on something that you aren't sure if it's real or not?? Just bin it. Sounds like you'll die young it!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Sparkey said:


> Do they come full? orange plunger right to the top?
> 
> Wonder if they are disposed of items?


 Yes they come full, that's a 300iu pen by the looks of it. The label looks like its printed off a really crap printer too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Name and shame the source on a 'well rated source review site'. Probably for the best so people don't potentially go hypoglycemic and die.............


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

Right so i took the pen back after reading what you guys said. I had my doubts. Got my cash back. But i can't help wonder. This stuff stinks.. insulin has no smell.. Then guy pulls out another pen, which is white. He was prescribed this the month before. He claimed that its a bespoke dose. Now i know its easy to dismiss as being fake as thats the easy thing to do.. But how do you know? After all these posts are here to help us guys. I'll post the white pen now. Also the liquid is cloudy. I just think it really is so easy to dismiss as fake and if it was relabelled there is no evidence of the pen being tampered with the old sticker being removed.

So all you doubters on here im asking politely how exactly do you know its fake. Do you have any experience in hospital dispensaries? Do you know any body that does that could help.


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

They are relabelled insulin pens. I've used hamatrope on 2 occasions and I have never seen it as pictured


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Same sh1t different coloured pen, half used, same crap label .

Oh and insulin does have a smell.

These pens are available very cheaply (less than half the price of a standard vial of whatever).

If your source has convinced you its real, jab some! but I would make sure you have plenty of simple carbs on hand for when you go hypo.

If your source is willing to let you [email protected]@k with that sh1t, he wants [email protected]@kin off mate before you have a long stay in hospital (best case scenario).


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

i appreciated what your all saying but do you actually know this isn't scripted?? Please back up with evidence


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've used script and that is not script. If you think it's real as already stated pin it and find out but keep simple carbs on hand and test your sugar glucose.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

flasher said:


> Right so i took the pen back after reading what you guys said. I had my doubts. Got my cash back. But i can't help wonder. This stuff stinks.. insulin has no smell.. Then guy pulls out another pen, which is white.


 So they guy flogged you obviously fake GH, you take it back to him and get your cash back........then he pulls out another pen and you buy that?

FFS guy, give your head a wobble.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

flasher said:


> i appreciated what your all saying but do you actually know this isn't scripted?? Please back up with evidence


 Do you think a Pharmaceutical company would use poor quality stickers that can be seen lifting off the tube. Would they use a cheap laser jet printer??

You can add in chemicals to make stuff smell.

Why is the plunger half way down?? Wouldn't a huge company make them to fit to save on overheads due to the cost.

We're not having a go at your mate. It's just clearly fake. Open your eyes


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Insulin *Absolutely *does smell exactly like you've described.

Humatrope pens look nothing like that - see here

Humatrope do not sell 34.2mg pens or vials, they sell 6/12/24mg pens.

32.2mg = 102.6IU of HGH, strange number no?

If you need any more proof these retarded, childish looking copies are not legit, why don't you contact Humatrope themselves and they will tell you very quickly they are fake.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flasher said:


> i appreciated what your all saying but do you actually know this isn't scripted?? Please back up with evidence


 Use it mate........you have several guys on here some with years and years of experience telling you that it is fake but if you dont believe anyone then use it and determine that it is fake for yourself.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

flasher said:


> i appreciated what your all saying but do you actually know this isn't scripted?? Please back up with evidence


 You clearly are going to part with your money, already have, and inject this, so carry on. Ignore the people you are asking advice from, because the person selling you this has convinced you we don't know what we are talking about.

Take your blood glucose reading before you inject and 15-30 min later.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually can I ask why you're asking our opinion and then ignoring it?? Why waste your own time (not to mention everyone that has responded)????


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone think it may be the OP making these dodgy pens and getting the forum to see if they would be viable to sell??


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone think it may be the OP making these dodgy pens and getting the forum to see if they would be viable to sell??


 ^^^^^^Exactly this ^^^^^^


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone think it may be the OP making these dodgy pens and getting the forum to see if they would be viable to sell??


 They've been doing the rounds on facebook for a while. The seller soon gets well informed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Do you think a Pharmaceutical company would use poor quality stickers that can be seen lifting off the tube. Would they use a cheap laser jet printer??
> 
> You can add in chemicals to make stuff smell.
> 
> ...


 Insulin just has that smell by itself mate....... it's probably still slin in the pen.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Anyone think it may be the OP making these dodgy pens and getting the forum to see if they would be viable to sell??


 Good shout......


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

ChemClarity said:


> Is HGH often, or occasionally, known to be mislabelled Insulin?


 Yes, as is HCG.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ChemClarity said:


> Is HGH often, or occasionally, known to be mislabelled Insulin?


 it depends on what type of GH it is, Insulin also gives the same smell as pre-mixed GH so it is faked using insulin the pens as seen in this example are the main culprits


----------



## Jonnguns (Jan 31, 2019)

flasher said:


> Just paid a furtune for this apparently its straight out of a uk hospital.. is it real.. it absolutely stinks of that hospital type smell also came with screw in pins... please advise..
> 
> View attachment 137737


 Did you ever use this pen as I've seen a few going around by me and was curious


----------

